# When does the coyote breeding season generally occur?



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone would be able to give a guy a decent prediction on when the breeding season happens for coyotes happens.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I think they start pairing up into mates in January/February. Ask the moderator he would know for sure.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Usually the coyotes (from everything i've read and seen) start to get paired up in late January early febuary. They run together and start breeding in late febuary into march. Once the female has been bred they lay down there territory lines a lot more strict and start patrolling them.

This is just my two cents by no means does this have scientific proof or backround i've simply just read what i could from Steve Allen and what i have seen while out hunting during those times of the year.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

So does that mean that March and April are good months to use howlers since it could mimick an approaching rival coyote?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Yep!


----------

